# Fastest Quietest Cube?



## dabest2500 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi, what's the fastest quietest cube?
The Rubik's brand cubes are pretty quiet, but they're really slow.
I've read of suggestions of Ghost Hand cubes, but I'm not sure.
Any help?


----------



## izovire (Mar 4, 2011)

I think there's already some Threads that ask the same question.

The answer is definitely Ghost Hand


----------



## dabest2500 (Mar 4, 2011)

Which Ghost Hand in particular?


----------



## Olji (Mar 4, 2011)

my ghost hand II is the most quiet of the two, but the one i bought for a friend from lightake didnt come prelubed, and was'nt as good(or quiet) as mine was D:


----------



## maggot (Mar 4, 2011)

didnt someone just ask this like 2 weeks ago?
yes, yes they did. 
GH 1 is swishy, guhong with lightweight shock oil is my quietest cube. shock oil makes all of my cubes quieter.


----------



## dabest2500 (Mar 4, 2011)

I already have Lubix that I can use.
So definitely the Ghost Hand II?
Any locks, pops, corner cutting?


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 4, 2011)

Out of all my speed cubes the alpha 2 is.


----------



## iLUVcubing (Mar 4, 2011)

ghost hand's are apparently the quietest cube. ghost hand 1 being quieter ghost hand 2 still being quiet but better in overall performance. They don't pop too much although the center caps fall off like the F2


----------



## dabest2500 (Mar 4, 2011)

Okay, one more question, I didn't want to make another thread for this:
Which one is faster:

http://www.cubedepotusa.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1214153
or
http://www.icubemart.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1983562


----------



## ianography (Mar 4, 2011)

guinepigs rock said:


> Out of all my speed cubes the alpha 2 is.


 
lol


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 4, 2011)

dabest2500 said:


> Okay, one more question, I didn't want to make another thread for this:
> Which one is faster:
> 
> http://www.cubedepotusa.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1214153
> ...


 
I would say the FII is faster



iLUVcubing said:


> ghost hand's are apparently the quietest cube. ghost hand 1 being quieter ghost hand 2 still being quiet but better in overall performance. They don't pop too much although the center caps fall off like the F2


 
My ghosthand caps dont come off...


----------



## dabest2500 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## aridus (Mar 4, 2011)

dabest2500 said:


> I already have Lubix that I can use.
> So definitely the Ghost Hand II?
> Any locks, pops, corner cutting?


My GH II doesn't really lock and I haven't had it truly pop yet. It's very nice especially with accurate turns.

It corner cuts maybe 1/3 of a cubie, slightly more with force, but doesn't reverse cut very well. It can reverse cut maybe a couple millimeters off and that's about it. 

I find it is hard to truly lock it because it is so roundish, it will sometimes snag slightly if you turn a little sloppy but you can power through it, basically stretches the springs and snaps them back. I haven't had it pop that way yet, I'm sure it could but it seems pretty pop resistant.


----------



## Akuma (Mar 4, 2011)

The MIni Alpha, Hands down


----------

